# Deka Promaster Batteries



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Well, my batteries came in today and my buddy ordered the wrong brand. He said he ordered Deka Promaster GC10s because they were cheaper. Well, after we discussed him taking it upon himself to order something I didn't ask for







, I told him to hold off sending them back until I checked with you guys.

Like I said, the batteries are Deka Promaster GC10 6 volt and they have the following data:

20 AH Rate = 190
6 AH Rate = 156
Minutes discharged @ 75 amps = 100
(no listing for 56 and 25 amp)

Has anyone heard of this brand and/or can tell me if these numbers are respectable? If they are I'm probably going to keep them. Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I googled it and found this http://www.eastpenn-deka.com/default.aspx?pageid=550 . From looking at the numbers they would be comparable to the Exide E-3600 6V. It all comes back to how much you paid for them. James


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have two and like em alot.. Bought them at my local ranch store, BigR.. They are tough lil batteries. I can run hard for 3-4 days and still have more to go.

I have the 115 models.. Cant remember the exact model number, but they have 105, 115, 125.. I have 115.

Carey

Thanks for the link Gdad..

I have model number GC15

Carey



Rollrs45 said:


> Well, my batteries came in today and my buddy ordered the wrong brand. He said he ordered Deka Promaster GC10s because they were cheaper. Well, after we discussed him taking it upon himself to order something I didn't ask for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are just a little smaller than mine.. Deka is a huge battery name brand in the commercial biz. They are considered top of the line along with Trojan.. They are an old quality company..

I'm sure others will back me up on that.

I say get em, theyll be fine.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I may give them a go...... At $84.00 each they are cheaper in comparison to the Trojans I have priced.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

...........................Deka Promaster GC10 .....................Trojans 105
............................20 AH Rate = 190 ............................ 225 
..............................6 AH Rate = 156
.................................................................................... 185 @ 5 Hr rate AH
Minutes discharged @ 75 amps = 100......................... 115
(no listing for 56 and 25 amp) ..................................... 447 minutes @ 25amp

................................weight = 59 lbs ........................... 62

I found these numbers to compare. Sounds like the batteries are well constructed. Hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> ...........................Deka Promaster GC10 .....................Trojans 105
> ............................20 AH Rate = 190 ............................ 225
> ..............................6 AH Rate = 156
> .................................................................................... 185 @ 5 Hr rate AH
> ...


Thanks, I guess I'll keep them. The cost difference makes up for the 15 minutes I'll loose versus the Trojans.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They make them locally...about 12 miles from my house.

I even worked there for about 5 years........but your OK, it's been awhile since I've been there, so they should be pretty good!!!!

Steve


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Quality battery from a quality company. Just not a brand seen in the normal retail RV / Automotive high volume storefront.

Map Guy


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Buy them!

I liked that one Steve!


----------

